# This Amazing Little Girl



## K_Sora (Dec 26, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has seen this but I found it the most remarkable thing to see this little hedgie.

She was born with some special needs and despite it seems to have gotten along very very well. 

here she is as a baby:





and here she is a year later:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You're amazing!! Kudos to both of you!!!

That's so awesome! You made me cry...  in a good way...


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

What an awesome lil hedgie.  
What remarkable spirit she shows! The way she's scooting around is great - she's letting nothing hold her back!

Good for her!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I could see the first video, but apparently the second on is not available in my country (Germany)... Boo... It is good to hear of a success story of a special needs hedgie all the same


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She gets around great, I'm glad to see she is doing good and that it has not slowed her down


----------



## K_Sora (Dec 26, 2010)

Isn't she great!?!?!  I absolutely love finding stories like that. It's amazing to see her move around. And she's pretty fast too!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Aww!

You did a good thing.

And she's sooo cute too.

Hugs to you both!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha! Guys... K_Sora was not the one that bred/raised this hedgehog. It was by a breeder of questionable ethics and I am suspicious that the missing legs are a result from unhealthy inbreeding.


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Awww... she is sooo cute! And it looks like she gets around good too! does she go on a wheel too?


----------



## K_Sora (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh yeah I didn't breed the little love. I haven't gotten my first hedgie yet even =3 I was checking out some videos and found them. Sorry didn't mean to give that impression! 

The person that posted the video has over one hundred other ones, haven't had a chance to go through them but they have a lot of hedgie ones so there may be more videos of this hedgie in the mix.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

It says in the video descriptions that after years of breeding (He has a Licence) He has never come across anything like this. Then again I also like to give benefit of the doubt, but he seems to have raised her pretty well. and has kept her healthy. It also says in the video she doesn't have a wheel because he's scared she might hurt herself.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She, Antigone Means-Burleson, owns/operates Hedgehog Valley and in the past I have heard there have been issues with her breeding hedgehogs with/carrying Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome, which is a fatal genetic disease. I'm not confirming she did this as I never saw it actually happen, but there have been some pretty big conflicts between breeders like her over unethical practices like that.


----------

